# CL score



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I finally got some meat from a CL as. After doing so well last year I have been disappointed with my lack of response so far this year. Anyway I know the lighting is bad but what I got was 2 deer shoulders, what looks like a huge deer leg and hip, 2 lbs ground venison, 4 lbs beef ribs, and a little pack of sweetbread. I have never been able to get anything but liver and kidney so the sweetbread is so exciting!

I have actually had better luck with Freecycle up until now. I have gotten 12 lbs of venison from 2 different people. I was starting to worry that I would not get much venison this year but now I have a good supply. I try to feed almost 1/2 venison.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

That's awesome. I've gotten a couple scores this week as well!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Yah! Free meat!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Very cool! I am sure they will love it! Free is so great!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Cutting up the huge leg piece is going to be fun. I do all my "butchering" at the kitchen sink on a cutting board. I don't think that will work for a piece that size.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

yay i'm excited for you! I also do not get venison scores so I know how you feel

I think I might get some soon though. I wish I had a bigger freezer so I wouldn't have to turn any down because I don't even think I can fit the leftovers from one deer right now


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> Cutting up the huge leg piece is going to be fun. I do all my "butchering" at the kitchen sink on a cutting board. I don't think that will work for a piece that size.



I do almost all my cutting on my kitchen counter. Just clean up after, no biggie.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a dedicated "dog food" cutting board, really big, made of corian. (It's so big and heavy the only place to store it is on top of the refrigerator, lol) When I'm finished cutting stuff up, I put it down on the floor and let my girls lick it clean before washing it for real-- because they are so quiet and polite watching me cut up their food!

Anyway... this corian cutting board is just perfect for big jobs like butchering!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

If someone seems off, or sketchy, I'd pitch the meat. Everyone I've met up with has given me their phone number, so there would be a way to trace. I read somewhere that people who do that sort of thing get a thrill/joy out of watching you suffer. If they don't know where you live, they can't watch you suffer. This gives me some comfort.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I usually go to the person's home. So, if it IS their home, I know where THEY live. (And no one messes with my dogs...without consequence) Also, its a vibe thing. And if they also own dogs, it puts me more at ease. And finally, I always give it to my old lab first. He is the taste tester. If it is poisoned, I only lose one dog instead of all of them. You can consider that a cruel way to look at it but it makes sense to me. I love my lab. I do. He has a great life. But if I did lose a dog, it should be the oldest one.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

schism said:


> Just a question of curiosity (genuinely not attempting to start an argument)....
> We all know there are weirdos and nutcases all over the world. What if someone saw your ad, responded to it, and actually hated dogs with a passion? Ended up poisoning the meat?
> This would not happen if you went to a butcher or another reputable business, but what about getting your meat from a dog hating sadist online? There have been CL rapists, why not CL dog poisonings.
> Maybe this is me being paranoid but I would be genuinely concerned about something like this happening.
> In a world where people will bomb themselves to make an extremist point, I don't think this is so far fetched...


I agree with Neeko that I wouldn't use the meat if the person seemed odd or if the meat seemed odd. Call me naive but I tend to trust almost everyone. There are truly bad people out there but there are far more decent ones. I have met some really decent people through my ads. My first ever response was from a police officer. Then I got meat from a college professor and his wife, an older couple where the wife had dementia and her husband just wanted company. This particular score was from a minister so I feel ok about him too.


----------

